# JMS mit J2SE



## sascha_k (27. Aug 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne in meine Anwendung die Kommunikation über JMS einbauen.
Meine Anwendung besteht aus einer graphischen Oberfläche mit Swing
und diese greift mittels RMI auf remote Methoden zu.
Inzwischen stellt sich aber die Frage nach einer MOM ( Message Oriented Middleware ).
Im speziellen erstmal der Ansatz im J2EE, den Java Messaging Service ( JMS ).

Ist es möglich ( gut / schlecht ) die einzelnen *jar files aus dem J2EE Paket zu nehmen und innerhalb meines JDKs
zu benutzen?
Was für Möglichkeiten bestehen denn, innerhalb meines JDKs MOM bzw. JMS einzurichten ?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## ms (27. Aug 2007)

sascha_k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... den Java Management Service ( JMS ).


JMS = Java Messaging Service



			
				sascha_k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es möglich ( gut / schlecht ) die einzelnen *jar files aus dem J2EE Paket zu nehmen und innerhalb meines JDKs
> zu benutzen?
> Was für Möglichkeiten bestehen denn, innerhalb meines JDKs MOM bzw. JMS einzurichten ?


Erklär doch bitte genauer, wer wem was für eine Nachricht schicken soll.

ms


----------



## sascha_k (28. Aug 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JMS = Java Messaging Service


Ups, hatte an Messaging gedacht und Management geschrieben!
Habe es jetzt korrigiert. Sorry.


			
				ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erklär doch bitte genauer, wer wem was für eine Nachricht schicken soll.


Also ich hab mehrere Anwendungen die auf diversen Rechnern gestartet werden
können und mit einer Datenbank kommunizieren. Jetzt gibt es aber den Fall das bspw. ein AdminTool
mehrfach geöffnet ist und ein User angelegt wird. Sofern andere AdminTools geöffnet sind, sollen die
darüber informiert werden, dass ein neuer User angelegt wurde.

Sascha


----------

